# Who drives the farthest/longest to ski every weekend?



## St. Jerry (Jan 29, 2013)

So my wife was complaining about how long it takes to get to Gore from NYC (nearly) every weekend.  With no stops or traffic it's about 3:45.  Throw in stops and traffic and it can be up to 6 hours.  I told her that a lot of people spend more time than we do to get to skiing every weekend and of course she didn't believe me. :roll:

So, who does the longest skiing commute every weekend?


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2013)

not me...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2013)

Not me


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm willing to travel far to ski, but not every weekend. I will be traveling 530 miles to attend the AZ Summit. My local mole hill is 40 miles from home, my usual weekend haunt.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 29, 2013)

My pass is at Sugarbush. So from Providence, RI its 4 hours give or take 15 minutes. If there is a storm and we leave too late and get stuck with poor road conditions, its more like 4.5-5 hours. 
Typically we stay all weekend, but schedules haven't allowed that yet this year so its been nothing but day trips. 

4:30am wake up, hit the road, at the mountain around 8:30. Ski all day (usually with no breaks, no sense in taking a break when you put so much effort into getting there), leave around 4:30, home around or a little before 9. Its a looooooong day.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2013)

NJ to Killington.com just about every weekend. 4.5 hours


----------



## hammer (Jan 29, 2013)

andyzee said:


> NJ to Killington.com just about every weekend. 4.5 hours


Do you stay overnight or is that one way for a day trip?
We follow the ski as long as drive rule, which means that unless we want the dogs to be cooped up for 10-12 hours day trips really can't involve more than about a 2 hour drive.  I'd be willing to stretch up to 2.5 hours but that's the upper limit.  Any more than that and we'd want to do an overnight.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2013)

hammer said:


> Do you stay overnight or is that one way for a day trip?
> We follow the ski as long as drive rule, which means that unless we want the dogs to be cooped up for 10-12 hours day trips really can't involve more than about a 2 hour drive.  I'd be willing to stretch up to 2.5 hours but that's the upper limit.  Any more than that and we'd want to do an overnight.



+1


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 29, 2013)

I typically travel 1.5 hours to Gore from Albany. Same for the Catskills and Southern VT, but don't have a problem going 3-4 hours on a day trip to get to some good snow. I can also get to Jiminy in 45 minutes.

My fiancé doesn't complain so much about the time it takes to get there, but she isn't happy to wake up at 4:30 - 5:00am. My truck is a gas guzzler, so we take her Jeep on the longer trips, that's the biggest complaint I get from her.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 29, 2013)

3.15 each way. Every weekend.  No day trips unless an event is going on.  My day trips are usually Loon on the ride home to break up the ride.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jan 29, 2013)

cps27 said:


> So my wife was complaining...



Wives, huh?

Amiright? Amiright?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Currently is 30 second drive to get to the mtn.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2013)

1:45 to Cannon


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish I had the "problem" of drive time "every" weekend that some of you poor, unfortunate souls face. :-o

I probably do 3 or 4 northern Vermont trips each season (6 to 6.5hours), the last few years a Whiteface trip (5 hours), and a bunch of Platty trips (2:45 to 3 hours).  So it's ALWAYS a LONG drive when I go skiing. :angry:    I can be in the Poconos in < 1 hour and do a few Pocono day-trips when I cant get away for a few days, but the truth is the Poconos kindof blow .


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2013)

An hour.


----------



## timm (Jan 29, 2013)

Averaging about 3:45 each way. All day trips sadly.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2013)

1.5 to 2 hours to Elk or the Catskills, my car gets mad at me if I try to go further.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just about every Friday night 2 hrs to the house. Then 25 minutes to and from the the hill Sat and Sunday. Then 2 hrs home every Sunday.

So 2 days of skiing = alomost 6 hrs in the car. If it is warm we wil lkeep the dog in the car on Sunday and that cuts off about 45 minutes.

Gotta get closer to the hill, but the price is right so I can't complain, well I can't complain too much.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 29, 2013)

2.5 hrs drive to Elk. 

Rather limited day trip options from Philly.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 29, 2013)

45 min if I'm staying local; otherwise, can be anywhere from 3-5 hrs depending on where I go.


----------



## makimono (Jan 29, 2013)

For day trips my rule of thumb is total driving time <= total skiing time...so that's about 3.5 hours one way daytrip. If I had a place and was going up Friday night, 5-6 hours maybe, but I don't so I don't. Probably could apply the same rule of thumb to weekend trips though...


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 29, 2013)

〽❄❅;754720 said:
			
		

> 2.5 hrs drive to Elk.
> 
> Rather limited day trip options from Philly.



Agreed anywhere past the pocs/elk is a stay over distance until I meet someone willing to drive.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2013)

90 minutes to Titus or Snow Ridge, 2 .5 hrs to Gore or Whiteface, 3.5 hrs to Tremblant or Jay or some of eastern townships in CA.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2013)

hammer said:


> Do you stay overnight or is that one way for a day trip?



My limit for a day trip is the Catskills, anything further such as Killington is a weekend trip


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 29, 2013)

The Pocono's are in my back yard and anything north of that up to about Sunday River is driving distance.  I could see day tripping it up to Killington, but would usually stay over.  Catskills are day trip territory.  

One of the best things near where I live is Newark Airport 35 mins away and connections in SLC.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 29, 2013)

4.5 hours (including a stop) from westchester to/from sugarbush every weekend.  Aint nothing but a thing.  2 other families from around here do the same.  Really dont mind it.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm usually 2.5-5 hours each way, try to make a weekend out of the 5ers, day trip the 2.5-3ers..

Traffic and weather included in those numbers from MA....     general rule is further I drive, better it gets, so no complaints...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm 2:40 (140 miles) each way door to door essentially every weekend to Mount Snow


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> 4.5 hours (including a stop) from westchester to/from sugarbush every weekend.  Aint nothing but a thing.  2 other families from around here do the same.  Really dont mind it.



Know what you mean, after awhile it's just a norm.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 29, 2013)

Back in the day when I was 20ish and living in Boston I day-tripped to Jay from Boston.    5 hrs each way.   Found out late that some good friends were there and somehow talked myself into driving up for Sunday to ski with them.    Got up at 3Am.   Made it there as the lifts started spinning.   Skied my a$$ off all day.    Had a beer with my friends at the end of the day and headed out.   Rolled back into Boston at about 11PM.   Completely exhausted for the last 2+hrs of the ride.   Had to drive with my head out the window from about Warner, NH all the way to Boston.   Crawled into bed as soon as I rolled in.  

10+hrs of driving for 7 hrs of skiing.  

I felt like the old guy from "Longest Yard";  ". . .was it worth it? Yah, for me it was".


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 29, 2013)

I drive 2 hours each way to Bretton Woods....almost always day trips ! No big deal now, Im used to it ! I drive an hour each way to work so 2 hours to have fun is a deal !!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't go every weekend but living in the tropics of eastern LI is far from any hill.....5+ hr drives are the norm.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 29, 2013)

andyzee said:


> NJ to Killington.com just about every weekend. 4.5 hours


I hate to break it to you, but you don't have to drive all the way to VT to get to killington.com.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm averaging over 5.5 hrs over 7 weekends this year from SE PA...the average was brought down with the Elk day trip this past weekend.  It's exhausting after awhile.


----------



## abc (Jan 29, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> I don't go every weekend but living in the tropics of eastern LI is far from any hill.....5+ hr drives are the norm.


Mine isn't quite as long. 4-5 hr for a weekend and 2+ hours for day trip. Still, I don't do it every weekend. I only do it when the condition warrants, which the past 1 and half season is about once a month! 

I really don't have to drive as far. But I like the condition and the lack of crowds of those mountains further north. So the drive just have to be endured. I wish they're closer. But I also understand if they're indeed closer, it would be mobbed like Killington!


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 29, 2013)

2 to 3 hours (one way) for day trips, usually someplace in NH like Sunapee, Gunstock or Cannon.  4-5 hours for stay over  for a few days of skiing. But these longer trips are very few.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the old philosophy of skiing at least what u drive, if its 3hrs to the hill then u must ski at least 6 hours, you have to spend as much time on the mountain as at least in the car.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm mostly a day-tripper with a few weekend trips per season.  Long ago when I lived in NYC and my situation was different, I was away nearly every weekend, N. Vermont, Adirondacks or Poconos.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 30, 2013)

Usually about 50 minutes, depends on the starting point and the ski area.


----------



## Terry (Jan 30, 2013)

20 minutes to the Peak. 50 minutes to Sunday River.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2013)

andyzee said:


> NJ to Killington.com just about every weekend. 4.5 hours





witch hobble said:


> I hate to break it to you, but you don't have to drive all the way to VT to get to killington.com.



Know what you mean, but it's just not the same from home. 

LOL, that was posted from my phone, guess he spell checker kicked in, or my brain turned off, not sure which.


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)

Wawa is 45 min. Next closest big mt is about 2.5 to 3


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 30, 2013)

It's about 200 miles and 3 to 3.5 hours from home in MA to Sugarbush every weekend.  I know a few others that make the 4-5 hour trek from CT and NY on a regular basis.


----------



## Riverskier (Jan 30, 2013)

1.25 hours each way to Sunday River most weekends. Occasionally an hour flat to Mt Abram, or 2.25 to Saddleback or Sugarloaf. I hate that extra hour though, especially on the way back.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 30, 2013)

Whitey said:


> Back in the day when I was 20ish and living in Boston I day-tripped to Jay from Boston.    5 hrs each way.   Found out late that some good friends were there and somehow talked myself into driving up for Sunday to ski with them.    Got up at 3Am.   Made it there as the lifts started spinning.   Skied my a$$ off all day.    Had a beer with my friends at the end of the day and headed out.   Rolled back into Boston at about 11PM.   Completely exhausted for the last 2+hrs of the ride.   Had to drive with my head out the window from about Warner, NH all the way to Boston.   Crawled into bed as soon as I rolled in.
> 
> 10+hrs of driving for 7 hrs of skiing.
> 
> I felt like the old guy from "Longest Yard";  ". . .was it worth it? Yah, for me it was".



That's awesome! Way to get after it!


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a long day like that during the VDAY storm in 07. Left SLU at 4am, made it to the Face by 10 (normally a 1.5 hour drive), skied with just the patrollers all day. Left at 4 and didnt make it back to SLU till after midnight. Needless to say the GF was pissed I missed all of Valentines day. 

Coolest part was around Paul Smiths a plow flagged me down and told me Id never make it to Potsdam. Knowing I couldnt spend the night in the car without certain death he turned around and had me follow him there. Two of us made it in about 4 hours for that 60 mile stretch. Bought him a case of Molson at Stewarts and he went on his way. Never caught his name but it was awesome.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> SLU.



So you are a "country clubber"!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 30, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> Needless to say the GF was pissed I missed all of Valentines day.



'07 VDay storm trumps all relationships. You made the right choice =)


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 30, 2013)

25 minutes and I am where I gotta be at my local mountain...Im six hours from Jay


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 30, 2013)

Puck it said:


> So you are a "country clubber"!



The university owned course was pretty weak, but the night putting team won state.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> The university owned course was pretty weak, but the night putting team won state.



Are you from up there?  

Golden knight here.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 30, 2013)

No, from Exeter, NH orginally but went to school there.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 30, 2013)

AdironRider said:


> No, from Exeter, NH orginally but went to school there.



Sorry brain fart. Forgot about other thread.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 30, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Sorry brain fart. Forgot about other thread.



Im so offended  

Exeter is a country club town as well IMO, especially where I grew up pretty much on the Phillips campus.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 30, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> I don't go every weekend but living in the tropics of eastern LI is far from any hill.....5+ hr drives are the norm.




My buddy lives in Jamesport so he's 5 hrs+ to Magic which he does at least 3 weekends a month. My drive from Westchester is about 3h 15m every week.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 31, 2013)

LI to K every weekend from mid Dec to end of Mar/early april..  285 miles (4.5hrs if all goes well)  Leave Fri nites at 7pm


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 31, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> My buddy lives in Jamesport so he's 5 hrs+ to Magic which he does at least 3 weekends a month. My drive from Westchester is about 3h 15m every week.


Damn....You should give me his number so we can split the drive time...lol


----------



## RUPedro (Feb 1, 2013)

About 4 hours each way pretty much every weekend.  Easiest without the dog.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2013)

RUPedro said:


> About 4 hours each way pretty much every weekend.  Easiest without the dog.



My roommates dogs can't go 20 minutes in the car with out getting very car sick, how do you get them to go 4 hours?


----------



## RUPedro (Feb 1, 2013)

Some dogs like cars, others do not.  My first dog many years ago got sick all of the time and hated the car.  The dog I have now loves the car, but it is just sometimes a hassle since I may need to stop and let her go to the bathroom or walk as she is 12 years old and just gets a little stiff sitting in there for so long.  It is cold in Maine in winter and those walks can be frigid after sitting in a nice warm Jeep.

As I am sure many of you have figured out, any time you add a person or dog to your trip, you need to add time for each one.  I can make my trip solo pretty easy in 3 and 1/2 hours.  But if I add the dog, and other people, it automatically goes up to 3:45 to 4:15.  If bad traffic or weather, it gets worse.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 1, 2013)

It's approximately 5 hrs. to Killington from where I live in Bklyn. I used to drive it 2-3 weekends every month during ski season for years. Now I mostly ski mid-week & ski more than 2 days when I'm there. I try to go every other week during the season. Once I'm there I'll drive 2 hrs to ski places like Stowe or Smuggs for a day trip & often ski Sugarbush, MRG to the north or Stratton, Bromley, Magic to the south which is about an hour drive from my place in VT. Okemo or Middlebury is about 45 minutes drive. I haven't done day trips in years from Bklyn but have driven to K for a day trip once. Most often day trips were to the Catskills which is usually close to 3 hours. The longest drive I ever did was about 10 1/2 hours driving straight home from Quebec City. Usually when I go up to QC we stop in VT. for a day or two on the way up & on the way back. I've done Sugarloaf/Saddleback numerous times which is about 8 hours but I'm usually there for a week. Northern NH is about 7 hours from Bklyn & about 2 hours from my place in VT. I really don't mind driving around as long as the roads are dry.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> My roommates dogs can't go 20 minutes in the car with out getting very car sick, how do you get them to go 4 hours?




My mother and sister deal with this all the time. Both my Mom's cat and my sister's dog don't do very well which requires at least 3 cleanup stops per trip extending the ride almost an hour. Both have gotten better over time. The cat used to be given pills and he was still a nightmare while now at least he doesnt need meds and gets sick less. Im just glad I dont have to deal with it.


----------



## bostonskigirl (Feb 1, 2013)

I wish I could go every weekend. I usually go away 3 to 5 times each winter. 3.5 to 5 hours from Boston to Stowe, Sunday River. Loon is closer..a bit more crowded.


----------



## bostonskigirl (Feb 1, 2013)

Most years I try to take a ski trip out west. Vail is my favorite place to go for skiing and nightlife.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 1, 2013)

From NJ my usual one way trip is a bit over 2 hrs to the Cats.  Once or so a year I'll do something like a 3:45 day trip to Gore.  Sugarbush is 5.5 hrs so that's a once/year weekend trip (not much different than Utah).  Even 2 hrs starts to get old after several weeks in a row.  On a weekend like the upcoming (freeze after rain), taking the kids to the mighty Shawnee in the Poconos at a few minutes under 1 hr is an easy choice.


----------



## bostonskigirl (Feb 4, 2014)

We are driving from Boston to Sugarloaf this weekend for the AlpineZone summit. It looks like the drive will be about 4 1/2 hours. The farthest I generally have driven is to Smuggler's Notch in Vermont. It takes about 5 hours to get there.


----------



## glennz (Feb 4, 2014)

Newport RI to Mount Washington Valley every weekend.  3:45 minimum if we hit everything perfect, but usually 4.5 hours or more since we have to wait for the kid to get out of school on Friday, then hit rush hour in Boston and Portsmouth.  Drive up is longer than the drive home on Sunday night, but after a full day of skiing on Sunday, I'm sucking wind heading home.


----------



## redwinger (Feb 4, 2014)

2 hours each way, but I only do day trips.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 4, 2014)

A crazy 11 minutes to the mtn (14 if I go up to the mid-lodge). It really sucks if I forget my boots.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 4, 2014)

bostonskigirl said:


> The farthest I generally have driven is to Smuggler's Notch in Vermont. It takes about 5 hours to get there.


You must take the long way as it should be 4 hours max from Boston.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 4, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> You must take the long way as it should be 4 hours max from Boston.



Think Friday afternoon getting out of bean town...


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 4, 2014)

depends...

If it's a day trip and I am home in the flatlands anywhere from 5 minutes (nashoba if I am jonesing), to an hour and a half (gunstock home hill), to 3 hours (wildcat, killington, and etc).  

If I am up at the nh house 5 minutes to gunstock.


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

We typically will day trip anything less than 3 hours!  More than that we either do not go or we stay over night.  I live in Central NH so about 40 ski areas are 2.5 hours or less with some good brand names like Killington/Pico (1 hour 40 min), Sugarbush (2 hours), Jay Peak (2 hours 15 min), Sunday River (2 hours 30 min), Mount Snow (1 hour 40 min), Ragged (40 min), Gunstock (30 min), Waterville/Loon (45 min) etc.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 4, 2014)

2.5 door to door to Okemo basically every weekend.


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

HD333 said:


> 2.5 door to door to Okemo basically every weekend.



did not mention them earlier but they are 1 hour and 40 minutes for me


----------



## Abubob (Feb 4, 2014)

15 min to Ragged; 50 min to Cannon; 1 hour to Dartmouth or Whaleback; 2 hours to Magic, Jay or Wildcat - all one way.

When I lived in CT a short trip was 2 hours one way to western Mass or southern VT; 3-4 hours for a longer trip like Killington or Stowe. I'd have to get up between 4 and 5 am and wouldn't get home until about 9 or 10 pm. It was kind of a drag and gas was getting expensive so I moved.


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

Abubob said:


> 15 min to Ragged; 50 min to Cannon; 1 hour to Dartmouth or Whaleback; 2 hours to Magic, Jay or Wildcat - all one way.
> 
> When I lived in CT a short trip was 2 hours one way to western Mass or southern VT; 3-4 hours for a longer trip like Killington or Stowe. I'd have to get up between 4 and 5 am and wouldn't get home until about 9 or 10 pm. It was kind of a drag and gas was getting expensive so I moved.



Sounds like you nearby!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Erika (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow; I am impressed by everyone's trips.  I have a season pass to Crotched in Southern New Hampshire.  It's only about 1.75 hours each way from where I live in Providence.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2014)

20 minutes to Thunder Bump
45 minutes to Mohawk
1 1/2 hours to Catamount and Butternut
2 1/4 hours to Jiminy Peak
3 1/2 hours to Mount Snow and Stratton
Anything further is hotel required.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 4, 2014)

I made a day trip of what should've taken 3 hours to Aspen yesterday, but took longer due to snow.

I think my weekend max is 6 hours one way. When I risk getting home after midnight is where I draw the line 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobi


----------



## bluebird (Feb 4, 2014)

Weekends 3.5 hrs to Jay 2 or 3 times a month although it always seems to snow and take longer. Otherwise up to 3 hours 1 way for a day trip.


----------



## vermonter44 (Feb 4, 2014)

Back in college I drove 6 hours one way for a day of skiing after a storm. It was worth it but was totally exhausted.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 4, 2014)

dlague said:


> Sounds like you nearby!



I was thinking the same thing. Sounds like your just to the east of 93? Merideth or Laconia?


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 5, 2014)

How often I ski varies. I try to go every 2 weeks, more if there's a snowstorm in between. I don't ski on weekend, only midweek. Usually Wed-Friday. 

A day trip is an 1 hr/45 minutes to 2 hours to Camelback from the Jersey Shore. I do that a lot to hike and kayak at the Delaware River Water Gap  too so it's not a big deal. It's an easy drive. I wouldn't even think of staying overnight. 

Mountain Creek is maybe a half hour closer but it's not an option. I hate that place.

I have been doing Hunter for day trips. 175 miles/3 hours. The trick is to get up super early and leave around 5 am to beat the rush hour and be out of NJ before 7 am.

I prefer to do an overnighter to the Cats..head up in the AM, ski..get a room overnight and ski the next day and go home. It's worth the extra money and I'm not fussy about where I sleep. If it's cheap, it's good. 

For stuff north of there it's a vacation. I never spend less than 5 days for a vacation at Killington. We go up one day (Monday)..ski Tue-Wed-Thurs and come home Friday. This year we skied Wed-Thurs-Friday because of bad rain Tuesday and drove home after skiing on Friday. 

 One year I drove up on a Wed, skied Gore Thursday and Friday, left Saturday morning. Both those trips are 5-5 1/2 hours. 

I hate living so far from everything! I have the same problem when I hike and camp. The only thing close to me is the beach. This will all change in 2 years.


----------



## yayowhitesack (Feb 5, 2014)

i drive 3  hour 15 mins frome Connecticut to killington some time twice  a week


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 5, 2014)

yayowhitesack said:


> i drive 3  hour 15 mins frome Connecticut to killington some time twice  a week



After skiing K all week I've driven 5 hrs. +/- back to NYC Fri. morning to pick up my wife in the afternoon then drive right back up to K with her for the weekend many times.


----------



## marcski (Feb 5, 2014)

Howie T.


----------



## Slow (Feb 5, 2014)

30 minutes south of Boston and we (wife and 2 boys 5 and 8,) go to Burke every weekend.  No stops on the way home and I can make it in just about 3:20. But, heading up on Friday afternoons/evenings usually takes 4:30-5.  Lots of friends and neighbors pull off at Loon at right around 2 hours but, as I tell them I have no problem driving the last hour through NH and VT it is the hour in MA that makes me nuts.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 5, 2014)

4+ hours today from NJ to hunter. That was looong.


----------



## ceo (Feb 5, 2014)

Usually: 2 and a bit hours to Cannon for day trips, 4.5 hours to Sugarloaf for Feb. vacation trip.
Sometimes: 3:15 day trip to Sugarbush. That's pushing it for me though. 
This year for the Sugarloaf trip we're getting up at o'pitchdark-thirty and skiing the first day. We'll see if my son is as enthusiastic about the idea that morning as he was when I presented the idea.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 5, 2014)

1.5 hours to Camelback and maybe 1 hour 15 min to Mountain Creek, but I don't go to Mountain Creek. Hunter is 2.5 hours. The rest of the Catskills are between 2.5 and 3hrs. Anything further that is beyond a day trip for me.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 5, 2014)

Jersey Skier said:


> 4+ hours today from NJ to hunter. That was looong.



You must be farther south than me. I'm at 3 hours and I don't drive very fast.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 5, 2014)

ceo said:


> Usually: 2 and a bit hours to Cannon for day trips, 4.5 hours to Sugarloaf for Feb. vacation trip.
> Sometimes: 3:15 day trip to Sugarbush. That's pushing it for me though.
> This year for the Sugarloaf trip we're getting up at o'pitchdark-thirty and skiing the first day. We'll see if my son is as enthusiastic about the idea that morning as he was when I presented the idea.



Growing up my parents would wake me "o'pitchdark-thirty". It didn't feel quite real but I would be wide awake once the car was going. I still don't like getting up before six but sometimes it has to be done.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 5, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> You must be farther south than me. I'm at 3 hours and I don't drive very fast.



I do drive fast. Today the roads just sucked. But there was about 9" at the mountain. I'm North of you.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 5, 2014)

Today..Oh yeah. Roads were a mess all over. I'm surprised you got there that fast! I heard a foot or was that an exaggeration? How was the skiing? I will be there tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 6, 2014)

4.25 to Stratton a few times a year.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Feb 6, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I made a day trip of what should've taken 3 hours to Aspen yesterday, but took longer due to snow.
> 
> I think my weekend max is 6 hours one way. When I risk getting home after midnight is where I draw the line
> 
> ...



I'm in a good situation this winter where I'm only driving about 80 mins each way to ski most weekends.  In past seasons I was more often doing day trips that were 3 hour drives each way.  
Not in the same category, but most winters over the last half dozen years I have done two major ski road trips: 
a. from mid-Atlantic to New England for a 1 week trip and 
b. from the mid-Atlantic to the Rockies for a 1.5 to 2 week trip.  Longest single day of driving on one of the western trips was mid-A to Omaha, NE (~1200 miles) in a 19 year old Honda Accord on the way to a week of great skiing in UT.  About a month ago I drove (a newer car) to Aspen with my son.  Great trip.
One time I posted something online about having just driven back East from CO in two days and a person said, "me too, only we just drove straight through without stopping."  There's always an even crazier fool out there :wink:


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 6, 2014)

Loving this thread.  Though I never really think of the NYC metro area as a skiing hotbed, reading the times of CT, RI and Boston area people makes me realize I don't have it too bad.  Living right off I-80, and approx. 10 miles west of I-287 I can reach Lake George in 3 hours flat (3 1/2 towing boat in summer to show you what an easy drive it is).  Its pretty much just under 4 to Rut Vegas where I've been basing myself because the daughter is at CSC. Its a great staging area for skiing Southern Vermont.  Next year with the boy up in NNE will be different as we will try to base ourselves between the 2 kids in the White River Junction Area.  Driving up the NYS Thruway to the Mass Pike to I-91 should get me there in about 4 1/2 hours.  Of course from there N VT and NH are accessible from there.  Day trip options include the Berkshires (2 1/2, maybe 3 to B East), Catskills (2-2 1/2), and of course the Pocono's (>hour to 1 1/2 Elk).  Planning on doing that I-87 Shuffle every weekend once PA race season is over. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## john1200c (Feb 6, 2014)

2:15 to North Conway give or take.  10 mins from there to Attitash, 20 or so to Wildcat. No day trips.  1:15 to Crotched for day trips on weekends I don't go to North Conway.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 6, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Loving this thread.  Though I never really think of the NYC metro area as a skiing hotbed, reading the times of CT, RI and Boston area people makes me realize I don't have it too bad.  Living right off I-80, and approx. 10 miles west of I-287 I can reach Lake George in 3 hours flat (3 1/2 towing boat in summer to show you what an easy drive it is).



Lake George is a 5 hour drive for me usually. I can do it in 4 if I avoid rush hour and drive straight through, but that was rare. I used to camp up there on the islands every two weeks for 4-5 days when we had our boat up there. That's when I rearranged my work schedule to have Thursdays and Fridays off.  Lake George camping went away after my divorce though. I love that area and always wanted to move there. 

Now I want go west and live a half hour or less away from where I ski, hike, camp, etc. I'm sick of driving hours to get anywhere. Even 2 hours is too much. I've had it dealing with the NYC metro area traffic, congestion and overall ugliness. Life is too short to spend most of my time staring at the back of somebody else's bumper going 20 mph for hours in stop and go traffic.


----------

